# Rechtschreibreform (ss/ß)



## Vforvarenik

Hallo alle! So I wanted to get clear about the rule for ss and ß - like where you write which letter. Turns out it basically depends on whether before ss/ß there is a short or a long vowel. This part is clear. However, what totally confused me was how on earth do you determine whether a vowel in a word is short or long. Back in uni, I was taught that a vowel is considered long, even if it comes in a closed syllable, if, when you change the word form, this syllable becomes open. Like: der Tag - Tage. 
BUT! Take the word der Fluss. In plural, it is Flüsse. Why doesn't this syllable become open? I mean there is an extra vowel when we change the word form. 
Another exmaple: the word das Maß. Why is the vowel here considered long? I mean the word ends with a consonant. 
So to me as a non-native German speaker, this rule about ss/ß and long and short vowels is totally confusing. Could someone please explain it to me?? thanks!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it is difficult. Here is a short overview in German: Duden | s-Schreibung: s, ss und ß
Please, read this first.

There are several cases.

1. Old books as published before 1996 - there where other rules. I will not explain them here.

2. Spelling reform replaced the old rules by the rule you mentioned. But there are exceptions:

If you are writing for Switzerland and Liechtenstein: They do not use "ß" but "ss".

---

Now the problem:

How can I know which is short and which is long?

Native German know it because they learned it as first language.
And: It it might be spoken different regionally. In this case it might be written regionally according to the rule:
Default "Spaß", spoken long, regionally "Spass", spoken short.


----

The Duden source I gave at the beginning explains some rules. There are 7 rules in two groups. They explain it quite good and I am not allowed to quote such an amount. Read it, if your German is sufficient. If not, please write here - we will search for English sources.

My advice:
It is spoken quite consistently as it is written. If you read an "ß" the vowel in front of it is long. Except in old names which were not changed by the reform.

If there is a double s (ss) in a syllable, the vowel is short.

If there is a simple "s" you cannot see it by just reading. The source gives hints.

Take German sound sources like movies or radio or something else and listen. This is what I did with English sources to improve my English.



Vforvarenik said:


> Another example: the word das Maß. Why is the vowel here considered long?


This is a good example. There are two writings now.

das Maß - default measuremeant unit or device - spoken long


die Maß - die Mass = one litre of Beer, filled in a glass, regionally different length.
Duden | Maß | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
Duden | Mass | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


I can only say: the reason is language development.


----------



## Dymn

Vforvarenik said:


> BUT! Take the word der Fluss. In plural, it is Flüsse. Why doesn't this syllable become open? I mean there is an extra vowel when we change the word form.


If I understand your terminology, the syllable is closed because you would separate it _Flüs-se_, hence the short vowel. I really don't like this approach because this is just a spelling artifact and it would be pronounced /ˈflʏ.se/, no geminate consonant of course. You just have to think that like all consonants, double _s_ means a short vowel before and _ß_ (which is a single consonant) means a long vowel. As a non-native speaker like you I don't always hear the difference but I derive from the spelling.



Hutschi said:


> If there is a simple "s" you cannot see it by just reading. The source gives hints.


Is there any case of a short vowel preceding an intervocalic single _s_?


----------



## Hutschi

What is an intervocalic single s?
Is it as in nasal?
Basaltunnelsyndrom?
Basalt?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I thought about the short vowels in front of a single "s".

Compare:
*ra*sen,* Va*se, *Stra*ße, *Pha*se, *Ba*se - first syllable long and stressed, second short and unstressed.
ras*ant, R*e*sin*, La*sur, *Ma*sur*, Fri*sur -* first syllable short and unstressed, second syllable short and stressed.
Pa*ssant *- is rhyming with "ra*sant*" if the s in "rasant" is spoken voiceless. In the north "rasant" is spoken with voiced "s" (standard), in the south often unvoiced. My point here is the stress pattern.

So one rule: If "s" is spoken voiced, it is always a single "s".


----------



## Kajjo

One easy point to start from: Voiced s-sounds /z/ are spelled with a single s. That's easy and the only good rule to follow: _reisen, rasen, Vase, Masern, sieben, siegen, sagen, so.._

Note that this is only true for the direction pronunciation to spelling. The reverse relation does not exist. A single s does not mean that the pronunciation is /z/, but can be either /z/ or /s/.



Vforvarenik said:


> So I wanted to get clear about the rule for ss and ß - like where you write which letter.


With regards to the unvoiced s-sound, the simple answer is: Wrong idea. This is the wrong direction and does not work at all in German. You cannot know the spelling of a /s/-sound from the pronunciation, at least not for unvoiced s. Forget this idea and don't try to create rules that don't exist.

The other way round it works after the last spelling reform: If a word is spelled with "ß" the preceding vowel is long, if it is spelled with "ss", the preceding vowel is short.

Three caveats: Firstly, proper names have not changed by the reform, so family and city names and the like don't follow this rule. Secondly, in Switzerland they don't use "ß", so there you will see "ss" also following long vowels. Thirdly, of course there is a lot of literature in pre-reform orthography and you have to get used to see quite arbitrary ss/ß spellings.

Further, note that there are very many German words spelled with only one "s". Compare "was/das/Fass/lass" (all short) but "Maß" (long), but be aware of the homonyms "das/dass" (both short).

<...>


----------



## berndf

Vforvarenik said:


> However, what totally confused me was how on earth do you determine whether a vowel in a word is short or long.


You can't. There are some constellations where only long or only short vowels are possible. But there are other cases where both, long and short vowels are possible and, contrary to Dutch, those cases are not systematically marked in German spelling.


Vforvarenik said:


> Another exmaple: the word das Maß. Why is the vowel here considered long? I mean the word ends with a consonant.


It is not a question of how a vowels is "considered". The vowel in _Maß_ *is* long. And that is why _ß_ is needed here. The long/short distinction is not some kind of a systematic artifact of the spelling system but a reality of the living, spoken language. If you pronounce a vowel with the wrong length it is quite possible that people may not understand you.


Vforvarenik said:


> Take the word der Fluss. In plural, it is Flüsse. Why doesn't this syllable become open? I mean there is an extra vowel when we change the word form





Dymn said:


> If I understand your terminology, the syllable is closed because you would separate it _Flüs-se_, hence the short vowel. I really don't like this approach because this is just a spelling artifact and it would be pronounced /ˈflʏ.se/, no geminate consonant of course.


German once did distinguish between short and long consonants in a similar way as Swedish still does it. The final consonant in _Fluss_ once was  long. and the plural once was pronounced /'flʏs.sə/ (by the way, the final vowel isn't and never was /e/ as you wrote). This has at the time where the lengthening of vowels in open stressed syllables happened (~15th century) inhibited the lengthening in such words because the first syllable in _Flüsse_ was indeed closed. Today, the distinction between long and short consonants is gone and words like _man_ and _Mann_ have become phonetically indistinguishable but intervocalically this old distinction still plays a role.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> A single s does not mean that the pronunciation is /z/, but can be either /z/ or /s/.


A single _s_ before a vowel is always /z/.
A single _s _at the end of a word is always /s/.


----------



## Gloops

*Moderatornotiz: Aus **diesem** Beitrag ausgekoppelt.*

Mein Korrekturprogramm würde lieber "ich glaube, dass ..." sagen, das erstaunt mich.


----------



## bearded

Gloops said:


> dass .. das erstaunt mich.


'Dass' is correct according to the last German orthography reform.  Daß was the previous now obsolete spelling.
There is a rule that 'ss' must appear when the preceding vowel is short.


----------



## Gloops

So, thank you ...
It will help people coming from abroad. With German people I imagine it is a good idea to keep on how I learned.
In French we have reforms also, and they do not always get unanimity.


----------



## bearded

Gloops said:


> With German people I imagine it is a good idea to keep on how I learned.


In Germany they observe the ß/ss spelling rule quite consistently  (cf. dass =that , Maß = measure).. In 'Maß' the a is long.


----------



## Gloops

Hm, good to know, thank you.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gloops said:


> With German people I imagine it is a good idea to keep on how I learned.
> In French we have reforms also, and they do not always get unanimity.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany they observe the ß/ss spelling rule quite consistently (cf. dass =that , Maß = measure).. In 'Maß' the a is long.
Click to expand...

_bearded_ a raison: cette règle est bien appliquée depuis la réforme de l'orthographe allemande (sauf en Suisse où le _ß_ n'a jamais été utilisé), elle est importante pour la prononciation (et donc précieuse, surtout pour les non-germanophones  ).
Voir Wikipédia:


> *Dans l'orthographe allemande actuelle, _ ß_ est utilisé derrière une voyelle longue ou une diphtongue, tandis que _ss_ est utilisé après une voyelle courte.  Tous deux représentent le phonème /s/, tandis qu'un _s_ isolé se prononcera /z/. Par exemple, « _Fuß_ » (/fu:s/, « pied » en allemand) comporte une voyelle longue, tandis que « _Fluss_ » (/flʊs/, signifiant « rivière ») comporte une voyelle courte.
> 
> Jusqu'à la réforme de l'orthographe allemande de 1996, une règle supplémentaire prescrivait que _ss_ ne soit employé qu'entre deux voyelles. Il devait dans les autres cas (en fin de mot ou devant consonne) être remplacé par _ß_, même derrière une voyelle courte. En conséquence, « _Fluss_ » s'écrivait précédemment « _Fluß_ », bien que la voyelle fût courte. La nouvelle règle supprime l'irrégularité selon laquelle, sous l'ancienne orthographe, le singulier « _Fluß_ » (_ß_ en fin de mot) avait pour pluriel « _Flüsse_ » (_ss_ entre voyelles). De même, « _Ich lasse, du läßt_ » (« _Je laisse, tu laisses_ ») s'écrit aujourd'hui « _Ich lasse, du lässt_ ».



*Edit:
Das entspricht diesem Artikel auf Deutsch: ß – Wikipedia _Heutige Rechtschreibregeln_


----------



## Gloops

Also, es gibt gute Gründe für diese Reform.
Etwas aber erscheint bemerkenswert : um diese Reform zu verteidigen haben wir ein Italiener und ein Franzose, zur Zeit keiner Deutsche.
Vielleicht haben die Gründe davon etwas mit ihren Beschäftigungen zu tun ?


----------



## Hutschi

Gloops said:


> Also, es gibt gute Gründe für diese Reform.
> Etwas aber erscheint bemerkenswert : um diese Reform zu verteidigen haben wir ein Italiener und ein Franzose, zur Zeit keiner Deutsche.
> Vielleicht haben die Gründe davon etwas mit ihren Beschäftigungen zu tun ?


Ein Grund: Die Regeln erleichtern oft das Schreiben. 
Sie erschweren aber leider oft das Lesen bzw. Verstehen.

Beim 'ß' ist das aber nicht der Fall. Wenn man die alten Regeln noch kennt, ist die neue einfach.
Eine Ausnahme gibt es: Die Vokallänge kann von der Gegend abhängig sein.

Und: Die Schweiz hat kein 'ß' sondern 'ss'.


----------



## Gloops

Das ist aber was bremst mich, um alles zu reformieren.
Ja, es nahm mir mehr Zeit, zu wissen, daß um ein ß zu schreiben, ich alt drücken, 0223 wählen, und alt freilassen muß, als einfach zweimal auf s zu drücken.
Aber wenn man gewöhnt ist, etwas einer Art zu lesen, lest man das schneller wie das, und versteht mehr in der selben Zeit.
Das ist natürlich noch mehr wahr in der Muttersprache, das ist warum ich darauf aufmerksam bin.


----------



## Demiurg

Gloops said:


> Ja, es nahm mir mehr Zeit, zu wissen, daß um ein ß zu schreiben, ich alt drücken, 0223 wählen, und alt freilassen muß, als einfach zweimal auf s zu drücken.



Auf einer deutschen Tastatur ist das 'ß' eine normale Taste. Man muss sonst nichts drücken.


----------



## Gloops

Ja, vielleicht gibt das ein anderes Grund, weil die deutsche Leser mehr rechtmäßig sind, um zu sagen, das der ß ihnen nichts bringt : ihnen gibt es keine Schwierigkeit, den zu schreiben.

Dies gesagt, nur danach habe ich gesehen, daß im Forum ich nur zwei Maus-klicke zu tun habe (Ω, ß). Recht, daß die automatische Schließung der List manchmal Zeit sparen könnte. Natürlich, nicht um "Größe" zu schreiben, für jemand, der weder ö noch ß auf seine Tastatur hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gloops said:


> um diese Reform zu verteidigen*,* haben wir einen Italiener und einen Franzosen, zur Zeit keiner keinen Deutschen.


Randbemerkung: Ich habe die doppelte Staatsangehörigkeit. __

Aber egal, ob jemand Italiener, Franzose, Deutscher oder sonst was ist. Die ß-Regel ist gültig, nützlich und wird von allen (halbwegs gebildeten) Deutschen - und Ausländern - befolgt.


Gloops said:


> With German people I imagine it is a good idea to keep on how I learned.


Warum sollte das eine gute Idee sein?



Gloops said:


> Ja, es nahm mir mehr Zeit, zu wissen, daß um ein ß zu schreiben, ich alt drücken, 0223 wählen, und alt freilassen muß, als einfach zweimal auf s zu drücken.


Da ich in Frankreich lebe, habe ich auch kein _ß_ auf meiner Tastatur, ich schreibe es immer mit Alt+22*5*, das geht bei mir ganz schnell, ist also kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Die ß-Regel ist gültig, nützlich und wird von allen (halbwegs gebildeten) Deutschen - und Ausländern - befolgt.


Im Prinzip stimme ich zu.
Aber beachte bitte, dass die Schweizer und Liechtensteiner  Sonderregelungen haben (statt "ß" immer "ss"). Damit hängt die Schreibweise auch vom Zielpublikum ab.

Noch eine Bemerkung: Seit wenigen Jahren gibt es auch ein großes ẞ.

PS: Das wird für Namen in Ausweisen benötigt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Aber beachte bitte, dass die Schweizer und Liechtensteiner Sonderregelungen haben (statt "ß" immer "ss").


Das hatte ich in #6 schon geschrieben _("sauf en Suisse")_, allerdings ohne die Liechtensteiner zu erwähnen und es steht auch in dem dort verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel (auf Deutsch).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Aber beachte bitte, dass die Schweizer und Liechtensteiner Sonderregelungen haben (statt "ß" immer "ss").


Wobei das ß im Prinzip auch in der Schweiz und Liechtenstein sinnvoll wäre (zumindest sinnvoller als in Österreich). Das Aussterben des ß zwischen 1938 (ab diesem Jahr hörten Schulen auf es zu lehren) und 1974 (die NZZ stellte als letzte bedeutsame Publikation ihre Schreibweise um) hatte banale technische Gründe und hatte mit dem Siegeszug der Schreibmaschine zu tun. Die Tastatur Schweizer Schreibmaschinen war einfach zu voll. Da war kein Platz mehr für ein ß:

__
		https://flic.kr/p/94Qsh3


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Die Tastatur Schweizer Schreibmaschinen war einfach zu voll. Da war kein Platz mehr für ein ß:


War denn auf den deutschen Schreibmaschinen mehr Platz?



berndf said:


> zumindest sinnvoller als in Österreich


Das verstehe ich nicht. Warum sollte das ß in Österreich weniger sinnvoll sein?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> War denn auf den deutschen Schreibmaschinen mehr Platz?


Ja, deutsche Schreibmaschinentastaturen brauchten é, è, à und ç nicht, weil man ja nicht deutsch und französisch mit derselben Tastatur schreiben können muss (die alte Tastatur auf dem Bild oben hat übrigens auch kein è. Auf meiner modernen Tastatur existiert das aber).


JClaudeK said:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Warum sollte das ß in Österreich weniger sinnvoll sein?


Weil in (dialektnaher) Alltagssprache nicht zwischen kurzen und langen Vokalen unterschieden wird. Ich habe mich mal fast auf die Zunge beißen müssen,  um nicht sichtbar zu grinsen, als die Führerin in einer Führung durch das Burgtheater erklärte, dass Schauspieler er mit der Bühnenaussprache so furchtbar schwer hätten: Die müssen von jedem Vokal wissen, ob er lang oder kurz ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ja, deutsche Schreibmaschinentastaturen brauchten é, è, à und ç nicht, weil man ja nicht deutsch und französisch mit derselben Tastatur schreiben können muss


 daran hatte ich nicht gedacht (und auf dem Bild sind diese Buchstaben nur schwer zu erkennen).


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Die ß-Regel ist gültig, nützlich und wird von allen (halbwegs gebildeten) Deutschen - und Ausländern - befolgt.


Ich bin ja eigentlich ein recht stimmhafter Gegner der Rechtschreibreform, aber ausgerechnet die ss-Regel ist stimmig, konsequent und in diesem Sinne ein Fortschritt.

Ich denke, man kann schon behaupten, dass die neue ss-Regel von quasi allen Muttersprachlern inzwischen sehr gut angenommen wurde und nicht mehr kontrovers diskutiert wird.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> aber ausgerechnet die ss-Regel ist stimmig, konsequent und in diesem Sinne ein Fortschritt.


Ja, die alten Regeln hatten etymologische Gründe, die heute keiner mehr versteht und die auch heute keinen Sinn mehr ergeben und die zudem auch nicht einmal etymologisch konsistent waren.

Ästhetisch habe ich mich mit dem Schriftbild von _musste _statt _mußte _lange schwer getan. Aber die Vorteile sind eindeutig.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> um nicht sichtbar zu grinsen, als die Führerin in einer Führung durch das Burgtheater erklärte, dass Schauspieler er mit der Bühnenaussprache so furchtbar schwer hätten: Die müssen von jedem Vokal wissen, ob er lang oder kurz ist.


Da dürfte ihnen die neue Rechtschreibung _ss/ß  _die Sache ja sehr erleichtern.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich ein recht stimmhafter Gegner der Rechtschreibreform, aber ausgerechnet die ss-Regel ist stimmig, konsequent und in diesem Sinne ein Fortschritt.


Ich befolge auch (bewusst) nur diese Regel der Rechtschreibreform. Ich schreibe z.B. „radfahren“, „desweiteren“ und „kennenlernen“ — und nicht „Rad fahren“, „des Weiteren“ und „kennen lernen“, die mir allesamt albern vorkommen — aber ich befolge schon die ß/ss-Regel.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Ich befolge auch (bewusst) nur diese Regel der Rechtschreibreform. Ich schreibe z.B. „radfahren“, „desweiteren“ und „kennenlernen“ — und nicht „Rad fahren“, „des Weiteren“ und „kennen lernen“, die mir allesamt albern vorkommen, aber ich befolge schon die ß/ss-Regel.



Ich habe die deutsche Rechtschreibung schon vor über 50 Jahren gelernt und weiß manchmal gar nicht, was aktuell korrekt ist, denn einige Änderungen der Reform von 1996 wurden 2006 wieder rückgängig gemacht und machmal sind zwei Schreibweisen offiziell zulässig.  Ich schreibe daher nach Gefühl und schlage nur in seltenen Fällen nach. Eine hilfreiche Seite ist korrekturen.de.

Die ss/ß-Regel halte ich ebenfalls für sinnvoll und befolge sie auch weitestgehend. Trotzdem schleichen sich beim schnellen Schreiben manchmal Fehler ein.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Obwohl die ss/ß-Regel der Rechtschreibreform wohl die einzige Neuerung ist, die mehr oder weniger gelungen ist, finde ich Wörter wie _Elsassstraße_ oder _Kongressstraße_ mit drei _s_ hintereinander schwer leserlich und stilistisch nicht schön.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann sie mit einem Bindestrich schreiben.
für mich war das Weglassen eine "s" immer irritierend.


----------



## elroy

Piotr_WRF said:


> Wörter wie _Elsassstraße_ oder _Kongressstraße_


Die Rechtschreibreform sieht ebenfalls etwa „Schifffahrt“ vor anstatt „Schiffahrt“. Hier muss ich der Reform tatsächlich noch einen Punkt geben und mich @Hutschi anschließen. So unschön eine Kette aus dreien gleichen Buchstaben aussehen mag, halte ich das Auslassen von einem nicht für sinnvoll.  

Ich „befolge“ also tatsächlich vielleicht noch eine zweite Regel der Reform, obwohl das eventuell in der Praxis hinfällig ist, da solche Fälle eher selten vorkommen und fast immer umgeschrieben werden können.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Hutschi said:


> Man kann sie mit einem Bindestrich schreiben.
> für mich war das Weglassen eine "s" immer irritierend.


Es wurde kein _s_ ausgelassen, sondern _ß_ anstatt _ss_ geschrieben, z. B. _Elsaßstraße_. Bei _Schiffahrt_ war das anders, da wurde tatsächlich ein _f_ weggelassen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr_WRF said:


> finde ich Wörter wie _Elsassstraße_ oder _Kongressstraße_ mit drei _s_ hintereinander schwer leserlich und stilistisch nicht schön.


Das ist einfach gewöhnungsbedürftig, meiner Meinung nach also kein Problem, da es logisch ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Piotr_WRF said:


> Es wurde kein _s_ ausgelassen, sondern _ß_ anstatt _ss_ geschrieben, z. B. _Elsaßstraße_. Bei _Schiffahrt_ war das anders, da wurde tatsächlich ein _f_ weggelassen.





Piotr_WRF said:


> Es wurde kein _s_ ausgelassen, sondern _ß_ anstatt _ss_ geschrieben, z. B. _Elsaßstraße_. Bei _Schiffahrt_ war das anders, da wurde tatsächlich ein _f_ weggelassen.


Stimmt, ich meinte drei gleiche Konsonanten. Mit drei "s"  gab es das früher nur in der Schweiz und in Liechtenstein.
Elroys Beispiel ist sehr gut.


----------

